
What Can We Expect from the Internet in 2020? - jgrahamc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4S38hpgxuM
======
Animats
Total Information Awareness.

------
coldcode
Will still have an internet in 2020?

~~~
sammydavis
The Trumper-net will be much better than our archaic free-form hippy internet
of today. We will look back on the old one and simply say: Sad!

We'll all be much safer because President Trump will mandate no private
encryption systems that don't give keys to the govt. Plus we'll be required by
law to use SystemD. Finally, Microsoft will hire all the developers writing
SystemD and it will provide a windows compatibility layer in linux.

------
smkellat
So, in a nutshell: we're running into barriers put forth by physics. We've
cracked the quantitative digital divide and now physics is a key barrier
keeping us from have equal quality on a planetary scale. The speed of light
remains a bottleneck.

~~~
yolesaber
We just need to find the right header file and update the constant of C to
reflect our new needs

